# BMW Explained: Apple CarPlay



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUs2Ab7FC0Y

Do you have an iPhone and want to connect it to your BMW when you are on the move so that you can conveniently use your favourite functions? Apple CarPlay is the perfect interface for this and is specially tailored to the operating system and user interface of your iPhone.

Learn what's required to utilize Apple CarPlay in your BMW as well as how to navigate and use its features. As of 2017 pricing, Apple CarPlay is a $300 option.

*How To Pair Your iPhone And Enable Apple CarPlay In Your BMW*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFRoZ1pjFfM

*Switching Between Apple CarPlay and BMW iDrive*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wzD9Fk8SfU

Learn the differences between the BMW iDrive system and Apple's CarPlay and how to switch between them.

Apple CarPlay is a product of Apple. Approved apps, and their layouts, positions and functions are subject to change at Apple's discretion. CarPlay requires that your iPhone be running the latest iOS version and has an active data plan. CarPlay uses the data plan of the connected iPhone and is subject to the fees and restrictions of the user's wireless data plan. Siri, WiFi and Bluetooth must be turned on. You cannot connect your iPhone to the vehicle's WiFi hotspot and CarPlay simultaneously. CarPlay uses a wireless connection in BMW vehicles and is not supported through USB. Some BMW onboard features will not be accessible when CarPlay is active.


----------



## fb88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hopefully they can make CarPlay nav turn by turn to show up in the heads up display in the future.
Also option of NOT needing to buy navigation package and just use CarPlay nav.


----------

